# Can I use aspen bedding for hermann or greek?



## HtVic (Feb 10, 2012)

I just watched a video today, someone on the left of enclosure use aspen, and on the right use coco coir I guess.
so half dry, half damp with high humidity. If I do that, where should I put the hide, heat and light. and I am guessing I just need to moist the coco coir side is enough. I am not sure the tort will like it this way.
or I have to use one substrate.


----------



## wellington (Feb 10, 2012)

I have seen where some don't like it and some do. Some say to dry, dusty can cause irritation to the eyes. Others have not had any problems. That is all I know about it. Hope it helps


----------



## Tim/Robin (Feb 10, 2012)

We have used aspen for both of the species you asked about. We start using it once they are about 6 months old. We have not had any issues and have raised some very nice looking tortoises.


----------



## LLLReptile (Feb 10, 2012)

HtVic said:


> I just watched a video today, someone on the left of enclosure use aspen, and on the right use coco coir I guess.
> so half dry, half damp with high humidity. If I do that, where should I put the hide, heat and light. and I am guessing I just need to moist the coco coir side is enough. I am not sure the tort will like it this way.
> or I have to use one substrate.



You can always combine different types of substrate to find what your pet likes best. I would just keep an eye on your tortoise, if you notice it is always avoiding one area of the cage, then switch out the bedding to a type it likes better. 

In the stores we often mix chipped aspen (called Sani Chips) with orchid bark for our Mediterranean species of tortoises. That might be something worth looking into if you want to create a visually interesting blend of substrates!

-Jen


----------



## HtVic (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks Jen
I am also want to create a visually interesting blend of substrates


----------

